
Machine Learning: An In-Depth, Non-Technical Guide – Part 5 - innoarchitech
https://medium.com/innoarchitech-innovation-architecture-technology/machine-learning-an-in-depth-non-technical-guide-part-5-b134da025a3e
======
trampi
Thanks for that series. I think about digging into machine learning in my
masters thesis, but I am uncertain about the problem space. Maybe will this
article help me to better understand good applications for ML.

------
cpard
Interesting reading, but I wonder how in-depth you can go with you getting
technical in such a subject

